

Ask HN: Have you ever bought software before trying it lately? - stealthfounder

My startupt think we have few great ideas how to make accounting software for small business easier. But it would take months to build, and we don't want to risk building it, and then nobody buys it. We are thinking about a Kickstarter-thing, where we ask people to prebuy it, based on high-quality screenshots that we plan to make.<p>My concern is that small businesses with 0-4 employees (our customer group) in 2013 demand to try the software (not only look at screenshots), before they buy it.<p>What do you think? Have you bought any software before trying it lately?<p>Upvote the comments "Yes" and "No", if you want to answer. Only way I could get a poll going.
======
duiker101
No way I would pay for such a critical part of the business without trying it
and only see some "supposedly" pre rendered screenshots that will also just
set an high level of expectations. I am sorry but I really think this is not
going to work.

------
mikecane
You should have added a poll. My answer is No. I need to try first.

EDIT: I should note my reply is a general No. I am not your accounting market
at all.

~~~
stealthfounder
I need 200 karma to do polls. But I've added a yes and no answer, so people
can upvote the comment, and use that as a poll.

------
stealthfounder
No

------
stealthfounder
Yes

